
NY Crypto Report Outlines Key Concerns - Shah256ofSF
https://www.cryptocurrentsblog.com/cryptocurrents/ny-crypto-report-outlines-key-concerns
======
MrEfficiency
Im not sure about this most recent generation of Crypto HODLers, but in
previous years we used to say

"Not your keys, not your coins".

Dont keep all of your coins in 1 exchange.

And for the price, check market rates, if you are overpaying, that is the fee
you get for not comparing prices. DCA and not buying at ATHs are additional
protection.

While the traditional stock market has rules and regulations, we dont have
them yet, and users need to take the minimal effort to secure their coins and
make good buying decisions.

